# Chicago's South Side Irish - 9'6" Western MVP plus (Stainless Steel) w/ wings



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I am selling my 9'6" Western MVP plus. This is a stainless steel plow with minimal hours on it. I also have wings to go along with it. The plow has been on my personal truck and is kept in my shop all year. I am getting out of plowing due to a major injury I had and need to make room for other things. The plow runs perfect and has no issues. Fluid changed every year and it gets sprayed down with WD40 after each season. This is plowside only.
I am able to load on to a trailer or truck if needed. Located in the far South Suburbs of Chicago, near Joliet. 
This is for sale locally as well. I can be reached here or on my cell. Quickest would be my cell. Text works good. 708-3 seven two-74 two two.

Asking $3,900 obo


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well look who the wind blew in...

Good to see you again there Sully!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Well look who the wind blew in...
> 
> Good to see you again there Sully!


I've been around. I poke my head in every now and again.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

SullivanSeptic said:


> I am selling my 9'6" Western MVP plus. This is a stainless steel plow with minimal hours on it. I also have wings to go along with it. The plow has been on my personal truck and is kept in my shop all year. I am getting out of plowing due to a major injury I had and need to make room for other things. The plow runs perfect and has no issues. Fluid changed every year and it gets sprayed down with WD40 after each season. This is plowside only.
> I am able to load on to a trailer or truck if needed. Located in the far South Suburbs of Chicago, near Joliet.
> This is for sale locally as well. I can be reached here or on my cell. Quickest would be my cell. Text works good. 708-3 seven two-74 two two.
> 
> ...


Very nice, Nice price. Good Luck


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Well look who the wind blew in...
> 
> Good to see you again there Sully!


Hes more active on our non filtered txt group 

Free bump


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

dieselss said:


> Hes more active on our non filtered txt group
> 
> Free bump


I'm not popular enough to be included in that one!


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

JustJeff said:


> I'm not popular enough to be included in that one!


It's ok, you and I can start our own


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

@JustJeff, I'd invite you in, but I'm barely hanging on by a thread myself. Lol


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

JustJeff said:


> I'm not popular enough to be included in that one!


Only one Jeff allowed


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JustJeff said:


> I'm not popular enough to be included in that one!


I have to keep it on mute with these clowns

It looks as good as the day I sold to him three years ago.

It's the only flat top SS Vee western has ever made. I did modify the center shoes to close the gap.

It's a great plow, check my YouTube pages for some half ass action shots.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

SullivanSeptic said:


> I've been around. I poke my head in every now and again.


Me too. Group text is the best! I'm gone again!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

it's a for sale thread guys...if not interested than no need to post


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> it's a for sale thread guys...if not interested than no need to post


He's a Chicago boy Michael. We're just keeping his post fresh on the "new posts" list so he gets more exposure!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

again, if you aren't looking to buy it then DO NOT post in these threads


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Just bumping this up.
Anyone want a great Plow at a great price? It will cost a lot more come fall.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I still have this for sale. Winter contracts are starting. Who needs a beautiful Vplow? 
11’ 4” wide with the wings on it.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

Still available?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes it is


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

She’s sold!


----------

